# Sublimation



## unikoiho (Sep 10, 2015)

Mga Sir question lng kapag gumamit ba ako ng sublimation paper sa tshirts dapat ba Sublimation ink din ang gamitin or pwede ang Pigment ink?


----------



## AaronCruz (Aug 17, 2015)

sublimation ink = sublipaper = polyester lang, ndi pwede sa 100% cotton


----------

